# My new does!!!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very excited to announce the arrival of these beautiful girls!

Shadow: 50% registered Kiko...she is Kiko/Spanish









Sheba: % Boer doe, bred









Sassy: a very sassy % boer doeling!









These are my new does, tell me what you think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Alyssa!!! I am so happy for you !! 

OH and to you all Shadow is BEAUTIFUL!! I have seen other pictures of her (when Alyssa was considering her) and that one just doesnt' do her justice!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Stacey!!! I am happy to have these wonderful girls!! I am not getting out of the Myotonics as I have already been asked, I thined out my bucks to get some more does. I waasn't really looking into getting a Kiko but she was gorgeous doe and I couldn't pass her up. I have been wanting some Boers and I was offered my pick of 7 does and these are the 2 I chose.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey was right. Here are more pics of her

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... hadow4.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... hadow3.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... hadow2.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... adow-2.jpg

not sure how much better these are. As soon as she got here I went up and felt all over her and she is very solid and just awesome!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are dandys! I really like the buckskin doe!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they all are so pretty but i have to say that shadow is just beautiful


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice girls, and Shadow lovely.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

The marking on Shadow's back leg is just like Tegan's, who is a kiko. Cool! Nice girls.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks...I can't tell you how happy I am to have these girls!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations! They are so pretty


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new goats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls....but I have to agree Shadow is definately a head turner!! Excellent choices.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

nice, very nice. now you will have to change your name description!!

ok, here it comes, the stupid question of the day......i don't undertand the '% boer' designation on many goats. boers seem to be the only breed that does this; is it simply short for the fact that some of the genetics are boers? as, '50%', if you had wanted to write all of that?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

% just means they aren't fullblooded. I am not sure of her percent but both boers are percentage boers.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

ok. any reason why this is just with boers that the term is used?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure why. But, any kid that I have that aren't fullblood, I call them percentages. I don't know why or if it is just the Boers, I think Kikos do it too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is a meat breed thing.

with dairy goats they are called grade goats or experimentals.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Stacey. I am still new to goats so I didn't know if it was just Boers and Kikos or all breeds.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!! I really like Shadow! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're beautiful!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I bred Shadow to my Myotonic buck so if it takes I will have some very awesome kids next year. My boer doe was already bred to a boer buck and then the guy said that he put a Toggenburg buck in with the does and he said that there is a possibility that the Togg got her. I doubt it though because the first buck in was the Boer and his kids would be born in Dec and Jan. I am not sure, I guess I will see when the kids come.


----------

